# Heater for nano tank



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

It seems that the heater usually is one of the uglier things in nano tank, since it usually doesn't quite fit streight. Does anyone have experience with a heater that works well for nano tank ? I am looking for one for my 8 gallon nano cube.

Thanks !


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Of the convential heaters the most "inoffensive" one I've used is the Visitherm Stealth. Get the smallest one possible. It's all black and doesn't really look bad whether you have a black background or not. Other than that I could only think of getting an inline one, but you would have to have a canister filter on the tank for it to be worthwhile.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, HoC !

I've looked at Visitherm Stealth, but my tank is under 8 inches high, but Visitherm is 8 1/4, so it would not quite fit. Also, I use hob filter, so in-line heater is not an option.

I am thinking of getting couple of really small heaters.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Try the hydor mini, i use it in a 2 gallon and if you want you can even bury it in the gravel. I just leave it against the back wall.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1382454/cl0/hydorminiheater75watt


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Freerider said:


> Try the hydor mini, i use it in a 2 gallon and if you want you can even bury it in the gravel. I just leave it against the back wall.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1382454/cl0/hydorminiheater75watt


I used this in a 2 1/2 gallon tank, mostly buried in the substrate, with the cord going up the back corner. It was nearly invisible, and it raised the tank temperature about 5 degrees F, which was what I wanted it to do.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I guess the Hydor would be good for some situations, but you would have to be careful since it simply raises the temp 5 or so degrees and not based on the water temp. I guess it's kinda like a heating blanket.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

voshod said:


> Thanks for the reply, HoC !
> 
> I've looked at Visitherm Stealth, but my tank is under 8 inches high, but Visitherm is 8 1/4, so it would not quite fit. Also, I use hob filter, so in-line heater is not an option.
> 
> I am thinking of getting couple of really small heaters.


I have an 8 gallon also and I put the stealth horizontally at the bottom back of the tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I vote for the stealth too. I have one in my 3 gallon pico reef sitting horizontally at the bottom (as suggested above) and it keeps the temps dead on. It's also almost non-visible when it's down at the bottom like that, and the heat distributes much more evenly that way.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

You may want to check out the Tetra 50W heater (only 6 inches long):

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=12959

I have used heaters of various brands (ProQuatics, Visi-Therm, Hydor, and Tetra). All the brands, except Tetra, had failed to turn off at one time or another and therefore almost cooked my tanks. Tetra does not have a temperature adjusting mechanism. The simplified design might have contributed to its reliability.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I went with the azoo titanium heater for my nano....slim, small, and it has a remote temp controller.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone !

I went with Hydor 50W heater. It's pretty small and acctually fits in my tank. It also seems to be doing pretty good job keeping the tank temp. steady. It was also one of the cheaper heaters too, but I don't mind


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad you found one you like voshod.

One thing I would watch for in the Hydor is condensation on the inside of the unit. I had that happen on about 3 of them, then they quit on me. That's when I decided to go with the Stealth.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

JanS,

Just this morning I was wondering if the condensation inside the unit that I got was normal 

So, do you think I should expect the heaters to break ? ... I thought I found a good one ... oh well


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

IF you got condensation on the inside of the heater already you should return it and get something else. The inside will start to rust and eventually fail. Personally I like visa therm heaters that Walmart sells here in canada. They are cheap and have a thermometer gage built in for setting the temp. I tested the internal thermometer against a glass standalone unit and they two match almost identically. I use the hydor mini for my betta tank but for any other fish i would go with a full blown heater like visatherm or the stealth.
My visatherm is less than 6" in length, its the 50W model so it should fit.


----------

